# brining ribs



## goodoilers

does any one have some brining recipes for ribs. I noticed on tv that fat willys rib shack brines their ribs. Does any one know their recipe


----------



## Bearcarver

goodoilers said:


> does any one have some brining recipes for ribs. I noticed on tv that fat willys rib shack brines their ribs. Does any one know their recipe




There might be some guys on this forum who brine their ribs, but off hand I can't think of any.

I just looked at Fat Willy's web site, and I saw people putting BBQ sauce on the ribs.

I don't put BBQ sauce on my ribs. 

I also notice that Fat Willy isn't fat!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have you tried any rub recipes on ribs yet, like Jeff's and others', or store bought ?

You might like brining, but you won't know which you like best, without trying both ways, just like foiling in step #2 and not foiling.

Bear


----------



## smokermark

Don't know how Fat Willy does his brinning but his barbecue looks mighty fine. Here are some ribs that I did a while back that were in light brine eight hours. You'll want to go shorter than that 4-6 hours if  you're using a common brine recipe. I like to incorporate seasoning with caraway and use that in my brines. Salt, brown sugar, a very small amount of rice vinegar and a few other things. Making a brine about 1/2 - 2/3 mixture of ingredients that would typically be used.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101933/baby-back-ribs-qview


----------



## coacher72

Haven't heard of brining either, not to say that no one does it. I've seen on TV a few who inject their ribs. I personally would not do either. Find a good rub that you like and do the low and slow thing . The ribs will be tender and moist. If you're looking to add a different flavor to the meat you might experiment with different herbs or seasonings in your rub. Jeff's rub is a good start.


----------



## rbranstner

I have brined a few racks of ribs but that was only because I got a case of ribs from my buddy for cheap and they were crap ribs. I think they were frozen and thawed a few times or something as they had a strange freezer or something taste to them so I had to try and brine them to get the off flavor out of them. It helped but still wasn't as good as my normal ribs. I don't buy those crap ribs any more. I tried two brines. One was mostly apple juice and some other spices and the other one was mixed with some beer and vinegar if I recall. I liked the apple juices ones better. I personally wouldn't brine my ribs unless I was trying to get rid of some flavor on the meat.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokerMark said:


> Don't know how Fat Willy does his brinning but his barbecue looks mighty fine. Here are some ribs that I did a while back that were in light brine eight hours. You'll want to go shorter than that 4-6 hours if  you're using a common brine recipe. I like to incorporate seasoning with caraway and use that in my brines. Salt, brown sugar, a very small amount of rice vinegar and a few other things. Making a brine about 1/2 - 2/3 mixture of ingredients that would typically be used.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/101933/baby-back-ribs-qview


I remembered those, once I saw them Mark!

They looked real nice!

Bear


----------



## goodoilers

The show I saw it on was best food ever on tlc. They put the ribs in a container with apple juice,lemons and some other things, then they smoked the ribs for a certain time, then they put rub on them and put them on a grill cooking them and basting at the same time. I think it was the diner episode at fat willys


----------



## SmokinAl

Well I've never brined ribs, but I might try it as an experiment. I just don't see how it would add much to the ribs since they are so well marbled, but I remember the one's you did Mark, and as Bear said they did look good.


----------



## venture

Here is an interesting idea from Pops.  I haven't tried it yet, but the ribs are waiting for me in the freezer!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96273/bacon-on-a-stick


----------



## Bearcarver

Venture said:


> Here is an interesting idea from Pops.  I haven't tried it yet, but the ribs are waiting for me in the freezer!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96273/bacon-on-a-stick


Yup!

Pops turned me on to that-----Bacon on a stick is GREAT !

Bear


----------



## ravenclan

I did try a brine when i first started to smoke , had to try all of the different ways before i could settle on one way to do my ribs.

the brine i did was Apple juice 2 cups , 2 cups of water ,1/4 cup of lemon juice , 1 can of beer, garlic powder , and a good dose of Worcestershire sauce and then i also put in some brown sugar .

i brined the ribs for 4 to 6 hours and i found out over night was way to long as the lemon juice breaks down the meat to tenderize it all the other "flavors get sucked in and makes the meat way too power-full for my taste buds also less of a "rib" taste.

I no longer brine but just dry rub before i put the ribs on to smoke and i try to rub the ribs and let them sit at least for four hours before i smoke them but if i am in a hurry i will dry rub them and then on too the smoker !!!

the brine is just about any thing you want to put "together" , it is really up to you and your taste buds and what type of flavor you and your family, friends like on the ribs you make .

good luck and remember take some pics !!!


----------



## srmcknight

New to the forum and I'm sure most of you have been smoking meats longer than me, but gotta start sometime.

I've done a simple brine several times when smoking ribs with pretty good results. And when I say simple I'm just talking salt and water. After a couple hour soak I dab them off and dry rub them before throwing them on the smoker. Does it make them better? Do I NEED to? Not sure but it has turned out very well so far, so if it ain't broke...... Smoke on


----------

